# !!! Protect Yourself From Spyware !!!



## go4saket (May 6, 2006)

Spywares these days have become a big threat and headache to all computer users. Install a new software and you never know how many spywares it is going to install in your system. Apart from this, there are numerious websites that automatically install spywares in your system. Although there are many softwares that boast to remove all spywares, I didnt find any that actually does what it says. The only resque is to follow some steps that wont just allow the spywares to enter our system.

After searching a lot, I found an ebook that seemed to be quite helpful. As I dont remember the actual link from where I got that ebook, I am uploading the same so that whoever is interested can get one for themselves.

Follow the link to download the ebook...
**www.4shared.com/file/5175072/963d18ec/protect_urself_from_spyware.html*

Hope it helps... Keep posting if you have any problem relating to spywares... I may not be able to answer all your questions, but I am sure there must be someone who will...

*SHAREING IS THE BEST WAY OF HELPING... SO KEEP SHAREING...*


----------



## netguy (May 7, 2006)

good one dude im often hit with a variety of spywares


----------



## Ankit Agrawal (May 20, 2006)

please provide more details regarding spywares.which is best available freeware


----------



## go4saket (May 20, 2006)

did you download the ebook that I have linked to...


----------



## anandk (May 21, 2006)

Ankit Agrawal said:
			
		

> please provide more details regarding spywares.which is best available freeware



replace your hosts file with a 'good' one
add mala-sites list to ur 'restricted zone'
trust me u wont be plagued with spyware probs
search for 'host file' and also 'ie-spy-ads' here on this forum for details.

u may also wish to install spywareblaster, adaware and spybot freewares.
www.download.com


----------



## go4saket (Jul 9, 2006)

Updated...


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 9, 2006)

now i don't get any spyware in my pc because i am on linux.a great os


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jul 9, 2006)

Ankit Agrawal said:
			
		

> please provide more details regarding spywares.which is best available freeware



Since when did one have to pay for spyware????*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon10.gif


----------



## go4saket (Jul 10, 2006)

What he meant was the best available anti-spyware...


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jul 10, 2006)

go4saket said:
			
		

> What he meant was the best available anti-spyware...



i know,just taking things in a lighter vein.
Anyways the best anti-spyware IMHO would be Ad-Aware+Spybot coupled with common sense.


----------

